# Quilt for my great nephew



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is the quilt I am making for my Great Nephew. He is due late August so I need to get this done.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, that is so cute. Were the bears a panel or did you do them yourself?


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I bought the bears from Annies then did the cross stitch and embroidery added the blue fabric, backing and batting.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's very nice. Will make a real keepsake.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a quilt that my mom made for my first son 40 years ago. She embroidered all sorts of farm animals, barn, little boy etc. and then put it together and tied it as a quilt. HIS little boy uses it now!!!


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

OH my goodness!!that is so adorable and will be a cherished keepsake.. nice job!


----------

